# Mezzaluna restoring project



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

So, i decided to restore this 32 cm. old carbon steel mezzaluna i inherited, apparently made in Paris.





  








14108098200_3f2886b36d_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 29, 2014








Deeply chipped, almost 1 cm.





  








14294739375_ee979a74a1_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 29, 2014


__
w-sthof-6-inch-mezzaluna








Please don't ask me why.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Half moon right? All the italian I know is from learning music. It looks like a fun project. Can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

How about go to a welder and weld some new steel where the pit is and resharpen.

Otherwise you will be drastically changing the curved edge. That would be "modification" and not "restoration".

dcarch


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Very difficult to weld new steel there. The proper steel, welding high temperatures that probably will destroy the tempering, etc. I will use stones. It is, indeed, a modification, but not so radical. Here's the idea:





  








Mezzaluna1 perfil.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 29, 2014


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

ordo said:


> Very difficult to weld new steel there. The proper steel, welding high temperatures that probably will destroy the tempering, etc. I will use stones. It is, indeed, a modification, but not so radical. Here's the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on what you will be using it for. With this kind of tool, I don't see using it for razor sharp cutting/slicing, in that case, the tempering of the edge is not that critical.

dcarch


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Isn't it used to chop herbs?  I would want a sharp blade for that.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

MillionsKnives said:


> Isn't it used to chop herbs? I would want a sharp blade for that.


Sharp yes. but not sushi sharp. I think you need steel that will not chip when you chop.

dcarch


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a chopping and circular motion, so some slicing is involved. This mezzaluna seems forged. The steel is pretty hard.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@ordo as I am not as knowledgeable in the knife world as those here, I did get the 'feeling' that your mezz would be for mincing of meats, no?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

It's basically a vegetables chopper, K. Like this:


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I suppose I was thinking Asian cuisine, I see that often, although I myself have never tried it.

In Asian cooking mincing your own meats is the preferred method over buying the commerically ground meats,

too fine a mince, we like a 'chunkier' meat...

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I found some vintage hachoires, mezzalune, herb choppers. Click the image.






  








il_570xN.575569025_3y7e.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 30, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Just begun.





  








mezzaluna2.JPG




__
ordo


__
May 30, 2014


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

I assume you have at your disposal a bench top grinding wheel, lathe, and some sharpening stones? A buffing wheel?

I'll be looking out for the finished product.

Good luck!!


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

jake t buds said:


> I assume you have at your disposal a bench top grinding wheel, lathe, and some sharpening stones? A buffing wheel?
> 
> I'll be looking out for the finished product.
> 
> Good luck!!


The most important tool for this project indeed is a wood turning lathe.

dcarch


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Both of you're right, but as i do not have a lathe, i rely on a wood worker.

I do have a drill and some grinding wheels. Stones i have enough. Also wet-dry sandpaper of different grits.

The chipping stage's done.





  








mezzaluna5.JPG




__
ordo


__
May 30, 2014








Pick of the "edge" if i can say so.





  








mezzalunafilo.JPG




__
ordo


__
May 30, 2014


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

For safety sake do all the rehandling before sharpening it.

Since Mezzalunas don't store well maybe add a ring like a honing steel to hang it.

Jim

.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

KnifeSavers: absolutely. Sharpening will be the last step here, and the most enjoyable i guess, cause i've never sharpened that kind of curve.

The hanging ring is a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I have some different ideas about the handles:

1. Try to replicate the old, vintage appearance, like here:





  








mezzaluna5 mangos.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 30, 2014








2. Build two identically new wooden handles.

3. Go in a modernistic solution and replace both handles with nice colorful plastic handles so to get a clash between the old patina and contemporary materials. Something like this:

Google pick.





  








RASP-HANDLE-PLASTIC-TWIST-ON-GREEN-AND-ORANGE.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 30, 2014








Ideas welcome.


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Oh I definitely vote for replicating existing handle. 

What I would do is remove the finish on the existing one and refinish them both the same. Replicating the finish of an old worn handle can be difficult and will eventually change, making them different. I would consider even replace the collar with two new ones. Or you could just replace both handles with replicas of the original.

I'd also leave the patina above the edge. Looks worn and weathered. I personally like that look, but hey, you are the one looking at it!


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

It is entirely possible to use your power drill as a lathe to turn a short dowel into the same shape as the old one.

Just screw a long screw into the center of the dowel and secure into the drill's chuck. You can get a screw (Home Depot) with one end threaded for wood and the other end for hex nut.

Use a card board to make a template and start turning.

dcarch


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

dcarch said:


> It is entirely possible to use your power drill as a lathe to turn a short dowel into the same shape as the old one.
> 
> Just screw a long screw into the center of the dowel and secure into the drill's chuck. You can get a screw (Home Depot) with one end threaded for wood and the other end for hex nut.
> 
> ...


I guess you could use a block clamp for the drill and then clamp that with a C-clamp to a work table. I would secure the other side some how with a pin, though. You might get deflection if your "Chuck" isn't solid.

I would also suggest going to a nearby woodshop and ask them if they have a profile template. It copies profiles and then do as dcarch says and trace the outline onto a piece of cardboard.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't use a drill to turn a handle. Impossible. You need moment of inertia, a perfect and stable axial rotation, chisels i don't have, etc. 
Besides, today i grabbed the mezzaluna mimicking the rocking move and found that the handle is big and very, but very uncomfortable. Zero ergonomics.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

ordo said:


> I can't use a drill to turn a handle. Impossible. You need moment of inertia, a perfect and stable axial rotation, chisels i don't have, etc.
> Besides, today i grabbed the mezzaluna mimicking the rocking move and found that the handle is big and very, but very uncomfortable. Zero ergonomics.


It's possible.

I have done it before.

dcarch


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I was a little worried when you mentioned to use stones for restoring the metal, but it seems to have worked perfectly./img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

I would go for replicas of the original handles. I'm sure you can find a woodworker hobbyist in your area who would love to help you out.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

For an antique appearance I'd leave the surface of the metal blade as is.  But, if you must "restore" it I'd start with wet-or-dry sandpaper or rub the blade with the end of a cork and some Barkeeper's Friend cleanser.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi friends.

1. I tried (using photoshop) some different handles. No one worked really, so i'll try to find a woodworker and order two identical new handles, with the same appearence but somewhat more ergonomic.

2. i will let the surface as it is -its beautiful with that old patina-, and only sharpen it.

3. I don't think i will need a special board for this one. 

Will keep you informed and many thanks.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Just to show you that it is possible to make your own handle using an electric drill.

The chisels are made using masonry cut nails, hammered after burned red hot, hardened in cold water. Then sharpened. heat up the end of the nails and force bury into plastic handles.

dcarch





  








woodhandle.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 1, 2014












  








woodhandle2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 1, 2014












  








woodhandle3.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 1, 2014












  








woodhandle4.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 1, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@dcarch. I see and i believe now. But let's admit your capabiliies, equipment (and courage) exceed mine.  I do not have a bench, neither the chisels. 

I chickened!


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Where there is a will and determination there is a way.

Once in Jamaica I watched a guy arc-weld mild steel plates using a cable attached to the overhead power lines.

He was even doing repairs to aluminum boats, no idea what kind of sticks he was using as I didn't get that close.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

MichaelGA said:


> Where there is a will and determination there is a way.


Will, determination, proper tools, expertise.

And money.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

dcarch said:


> Just to show you that it is possible to make your own handle using an electric drill.
> 
> The chisels are made using masonry cut nails, hammered after burned red hot, hardened in cold water. Then sharpened. heat up the end of the nails and force bury into plastic handles.


Definitely possible. Not sure I would try that with my cordless drill, though.

I would have used this for the drill :





  








$T2eC16V,!zQE9s3ssV36BRf92)whlw~~60_35.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 1, 2014








but C- clamps work well, as you've demonstrated.

Also, my understanding is that you quench red/white hot steel in oil to harden. It adds carbon to the surface. When you heat again, fold, pound over and repeat - this process increases carbon, therefore hardness. Not sure what water does. . .

I made a 3.5 inch scalloped wood chisel in college. I used oil to quench and followed the process I detailed above. Worked great. Even had that bluish tone/ patina.


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been studying this mezzaluna. How is it possible to forge it? Take a look at the thin "tang" and the curves.

It looks like a one piece carbon steel blade. Amazing, isn't it?





  








14308442454_dbe71a1a4c_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 2, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Benuser said:


> Excellent solution I believe. By the way, it's called a Hachoir (à) deux mains, or (Hachoir) *berceuse,* which is by far the most poetic name I know to be used with a knife.


Trully the most poetic name for a knife. Have to agree.

Berceuse.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

ordo said:


> I've been studying this mezzaluna. How is it possible to forge it? Take a look at the thin "tang" and the curves.
> 
> It looks like a one piece carbon steel blade. Amazing, isn't it?
> 
> ...


Actually it is easy.

Starting out with a straight blank, in forging the blade, the hammering of the edge elongates one side of the blank, causing it to curve.

dcarch


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to digress but i need to share this interpretation. The deceiving simplicity of Chopin.






I already contacted a cabinetmaker.


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

A competent wood turner should be able to make you a handle for about an hours shop time, including matching the original finish/patina.

Matching the ferrule may prove to be a bit harder to match "just right", but if you don;t mind it being slightly different, I get mine from Lee Valley Tools. here is a direct link to their ferrules. If you are going to try and "antique" the new brass yourself, I would use a vinegar based method (after removing any protective coating)


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

dcarch said:


> Just to show you that it is possible to make your own handle using an electric drill.


I've done it on a drill press before I got my lathe, but with a drill, wow, that takes courage!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

SandSquid said:


> A competent wood turner should be able to make you a handle for about an hours shop time, including matching the original finish/patina.
> 
> Matching the ferrule may prove to be a bit harder to match "just right", but if you don;t mind it being slightly different, I get mine from Lee Valley Tools. here is a direct link to their ferrules. If you are going to try and "antique" the new brass yourself, I would use a vinegar based method (after removing any protective coating)


Lee Valley tools offers some really nice and high end stuff. Get their catalog; it's like looking at the Sears Toy Catalog at christmas time when you were a kid.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

People. Thanks but remember i live in Tangoland, that's Argentina. I have not access to certain USA suplies. Lets see what the cabinetmaker says tomorrow.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

ordo said:


> People. Thanks but remember i live in Tangoland, that's Argentina. I have not access to certain USA suplies. Lets see what the cabinetmaker says tomorrow.


I was traveling to Buenos Aires Argentina when the country was falling apart. I couldn't have my Argentinian cash converted to other currencies. No one wanted Argentinian money. But that was long time ago.

A very beautiful country. Very European. Good food. I had my picture taken in front of the Pink House ------ "Don't Cry For Me Argentina"

dcarch


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

ordo said:


> People. Thanks but remember i live in Tangoland, that's Argentina. I have not access to certain USA suplies. Lets see what the cabinetmaker says tomorrow.


Im sure _someone_ could relay you parcel down to you, especially if you could reciprocate with some Tonka Beans up this way


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

To replay to both of you i should enter into politics, Enough said that millions of Argentinians here are waiting for the 2015 presidential elections. 30-40% inflation a year folks and imports almost closed. Our currency - the _peso_- is totally worthless.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I met the wood worker. I thought some selected oak could be a good choice, Two new handles from scratch and then several coats of beewax-mineral oil paste.

Google pick.





  








10450_A.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 5, 2014


----------



## wyandotte (May 24, 2011)

Me, I'd take it to a maker of samurai swords.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Wyandotte said:


> Me, I'd take it to a maker of samurai swords.


What?


----------



## wyandotte (May 24, 2011)

ordo said:


> What?


You know - to repair & sharpen it to the Nth degree.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

SandSquid said:


> Im sure _someone_ could relay you parcel down to you, especially if you could reciprocate with some Tonka Beans up this way


Warning, Warning! Danger Will [email protected]

a quick look at Wiki shows the Tonka bean is used in various occult ritual. I recall a book from a writer of occult fiction that describes the Tonka bean as making one psychically very susceptible to suggestion, like someone thinks, "jump out the window you ass," and by golly the person [sniffing in this case] the Tonka feels like jumping out the window. Now wouldn't that just come in handy at times. Say Ordo, what do you need to send me a few pounds of Tonka?

Rick


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

I use them purely for throwing into the river while making wishes, and mojo candle making, and extract the essential oils so my wife smells like my favorite deserts.
I would never actually use them instead of vanilla in Crème brûlée, or Chocolate Pots de Crème, because that would be totally crazy, and banned for use in food by the US FDA.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Enough Tonka beans and Samurai chat!

I remembered i had this piece of Anchico, a local wood, hard indeed, but the woodworker told me he could eventually turn it.

Nice natural color. It's a may be.





  








anchico1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jun 8, 2014












  








anchico2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jun 8, 2014


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Whatever happened with this. 

Is it finished? 

Also, I don't want Brazil to have anything to do with the final.

There. I said it.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

It's in the hands of the woodworker. No news yet.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

This stage is done. Woodworker did a good job. What do you think?





  








14573835764_329e5f1f70_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 5, 2014












  








14388963258_3c1e165e23_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 5, 2014








Now it's time to sharpen it. Ideas?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice! Is that the Anchico wood you mentioned or did you go with something else?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Ideally, a belt using silicone carbide, like they use at gun and knife shows.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

MillionsKnives said:


> Nice! Is that the Anchico wood you mentioned or did you go with something else?


Yes.

I've not a belt kokopuffs. It has to be waterstones, or may be a drill to make the bevel.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

The woodworker put a bronze botton at the end. Nice detail. Bad pick:





  








14572232731_685d15cabe_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 5, 2014


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

ordo said:


> Yes.
> 
> I've not a belt kokopuffs. It has to be waterstones, or may be a drill to make the bevel.


To achieve an even bevel I'd really avoid using the drill and go for the stone(s) instead.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

kokopuffs said:


> To achieve an even bevel I'd really avoid using the drill and go for the stone(s) instead.


Agree. I'll put the #500 Beston in water for tomorrow. This stone needs water.

Besides, Argentina plays against Belgium for the Quarter-finals in the World Cup, so Mr. CrhisBelgium, as much as i love his fodd, picks and gentleness, is my mortal enemy for 48 hours.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Who could ask for more.  I like the 3 simple grooves for embellishment and slimmer/less bulbous profile.

Rick


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

ordo said:


> ...
> 
> Besides, Argentina plays against Belgium for the Quarter-finals in the World Cup, so Mr. CrhisBelgium, as much as i love his fodd, picks and gentleness, is my mortal enemy for 48 hours.


Hahahaha.... our Red Devils are so ready for you and your team, amigo. We already beat the Russians, the USA and now...

BTW, your mezzaluna came out so nice! Don't use it when you lose tonight, we all love you here!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Need a handkerchief, sir? I have some...


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

That would be such a good idea after our loss, ordo. Congratulations my friend.

Also congratulations to butzy, Holland won too from Costa Rica.  And... I'm so looking forward to the match Argentina-Holland. Could be a fantastic match.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

It was a fair game. We suffered like hell but luck is part of the game and was on our side.

Some new details of the mezzaluna project i worked while seeing futbol yesterday.

i used som epoxy to fill little gaps on the handle. Don't want any water to get there.





  








14400024248_64f6e5e179_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 6, 2014








Nice detail of the wood.





  








14583317701_b5cd9bf5c5_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 6, 2014








The three lines, objet of a curious conversation with the woodworker because both of us like odd numbers.





  








14400224617_7360afc3c5_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 6, 2014








The bevel. Very difficult to get an even surface on stones.





  








14606732283_dcbd927707_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 6, 2014








Getting better





  








14400225817_2a0753e356_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 6, 2014


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Sorry ordo.

Yes, Argentina had lucky bounces and German mistakes but couldn't capitalize. Germany controlled the tempo and possession, and eventually scored despite Argentinian physicality.

The best team won, in the end, with a beautiful goal. 

Nice mezzaluna. Beautiful. Enjoy using it.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Have to agree. The last 30' were completely for Germany and the goal (a beautiful goal) was floating in the air. There was a penalty for Argentina and Higuain lost an easy goal, but that's futbol. I enjoyed behaving as a teenager for a while!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Mezzaluna holder design. You have to imagine it in a nice one piece of wood.





  








14626007870_38918b073a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 2, 2014












  








14812357492_66c8e5df0c_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 2, 2014


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks great and the holder will be the perfect finishing touch.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Michael. I bought a perfect block of _anchico_, the same hard wood of the handles.





  








14835232311_a5b9924cde_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 5, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Meeting with the woodworker. He suggested three lines on top of the holder and four bronce bottons on the sides. Nice idea.





  








14867027814_46e07601e7_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 9, 2014












  








14869411475_93bfe57e9e_o.png




__
ordo


__
Aug 9, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I received the holder. Not so satisfied. Many details missing.

Here's raw, before sanding and oiling. I will have to work on it if i want to save it.





  








soporte 11.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 19, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Sanding and wax-oiling. The veins of the wood come out nicely. There's a wonderful knot almost in the middle of the holder.





  








soporte 12.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 19, 2014








Detail of the side.





  








soporte 13.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 19, 2014


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice save.  So why was the finish work absent this time, and what happened to the 3 lines?

Rick


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I do the finishing work, It takes time waxing, oiling, etc. In a couple of weeks it will be ok.

I guess the 3 lines could be redundant with the knot. I can do the lines in minutes, but there's a point where you have to trust other people's decisions.

Anyway, i'm working on a new design, much easier to make, much more precise.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice - I would be proud to have it in any kitchen.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Just one more thing, don't you ideally need a nicely dished wood bowl to go with it?

Rick


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Could be Rick, but i have to confess that the mezzaluna is not so efficient to cut and in no way can replace a knife. In any case, it's good to ground meat but, again, can't replace the 2 cleavers method. I'm afraid this one will stay as a decorative memory.

Michael: thanks.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeh I don't care for Mez's so much either, I meant the bowl as décor also.  If my wife were into kitchen equipment (which she is most definitely not), I know she would prop it up against a wall and put the Mez in front of it.  Now I do realize that might not fit your sensibilities about décor here.  ;-)

Rick


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

In fact a round bowl could be designed to hold the mezzaluna without problem.

Anyway, i'm not good with the result here and will try the same design (almost) with a twist in the making. 2 pieces of wood and 1 layer with the mezzaluna curve. All glued togheter. Much easier to make, what do you think?





  








holder15.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 21, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I designed a new holder. Ideally made of crystal clear glass (but how?). Got rid of superfluous matter and wanted the blade to show as much as possible.





  








glassholder2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 1, 2014












  








glassholder1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 1, 2014


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, quite brilliant Ordo.  Of course glass sculptors can do this for you, with some holes at the ends of the slit to hold a bit of cork, or even just a bit of RTV would do without the holes.  Might even be possible to find some piece of curved glass from a china cabinet or such which a good glass cutting establishment can finish for you, if you wanted a more machined look.

Rick


----------

